# ~My cat art~



## DesnBaby

n/a


----------



## jessamica8

Very cute!


----------



## DesnBaby

Thank you!


----------



## Lori

Nice work, those are very cute.


----------



## DesnBaby

Thank you very much Lori! Here is some more!...

































































































































Baby is in the sky!


----------



## DesnBaby




----------



## DesnBaby

My drawings of my Baby... 
























Drawings of other cats...


----------



## DesnBaby

No one has commented on my cat drawings!


----------



## LoveMyKitties

They are very cute!


----------



## DesnBaby

Thank you!


----------



## DesnBaby




----------



## DesnBaby




----------



## Ashdyre

You should enter one of those x-mas pics in my photo contest in the Kitty Humour section. They are cute


----------



## DesnBaby

Don't worry, I will! :wink: But when is the contest? Has it started yet?


----------



## LilMizTinker

*I like all your pictures and your drawings! Are you going to send christmas cards with them?? I have a drawing of my cat and her kittens i will post that sometime soon as its the only one i drew and i cant draw one quite the same any more! Andway great pictures  *


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanx!







No I don't think so :? :lol: .


----------



## DesnBaby

n/a


----------



## BoscosMum

WOW! I think your cat drawings are *Awesome*!!!


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanx Dawn!


----------



## DesnBaby

n/a


----------



## DesnBaby

Rats :x , I just found out that you have to be a member of imagestation to view the photos, so join up :wink: . You can store a lot of photos on there, but I guess you can't share them unless your signed up w/ it :?  .


----------



## Ashdyre

THat sucks, i want to see!


----------



## DesnBaby

n/a


----------



## Ashdyre

WOO! YEAH! Deviantart! I'm on there! I love it


----------



## DesnBaby

That's great!  Hey I have some questions:
1) How many pictures are we allowed to upload until?
2) Why can't we delete comments because one time I posted the same thing two times?
Maybe you can answer these questions for me & if not that's ok :wink: . I really love it there so far!


----------



## DesnBaby

n/a


----------



## Feral Fan

Awesome Art!

I especially love your pictures of Baby... but I wonder why I'm partial










My princess Esprit!


----------



## RarePuss

wow, you're really good


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanks!  Feral Fan your cat looks like my Baby, lol! :lol:


----------



## Feral Fan

Des is your Baby a little princess? My Esprit is a very spoilt little princess. I think it is all in the looks, she's gorgeous, she knows it! In fact she likes to follow me around the house so she can 'strike a pose' when I look at her. She was feral (aggressive!) until I showed her the brush... anything to improve her appearance, even putting up with a less than purrfect human like me!

Paws out, her favourite pose!


----------



## DesnBaby

Yes, she is a princess! :lol: 










She was also a feral kitten like your Esprit too! 8O  Esprit's face even reminds me of Baby! :lol: 

Esprit looks like my Baby when she was younger. Right now this is how Baby looks. She looks brown in some light, but she is still grey in other lights & getting golden in some areas. I'm thinking its from the sun because she is an outdoor/indoor cat. Her eyes look different too sometimes they are green & sometimes they are yellow, really weird colouring.










You can see more pictures here of her:
http://photobucket.com/albums/1003/musicalcats/Baby/


----------



## DesnBaby

n/a


----------



## Feral Fan

I loved your pictures of Baby, I wish I had ones that good of my three. You have some nice shots of her face. This is what happened when I tried a NICE close up...










She seems to think that everyone needs to see her purple nose... well purple is the colour of royalty I suppose!


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanks!  Purple? :? It looks pink to me :lol: . Its an artistic shot! :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby

n/a


----------



## DesnBaby

n/a


----------



## DesnBaby

n/a


----------



## DesnBaby

n/a


----------



## DesnBaby

n/a


----------



## EmmaG

I love your style,,,, great drawings and photos


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanks EmmaG!


----------



## Tabassco

None work for me...


----------



## DesnBaby

Tabassco said:


> None work for me...


The links or the pictures? I deleted the above pics and instead I added the links below. Try them again, sometimes deviant art goes down and you have to try again later.


----------



## Tabassco

*HAHA. I only viewed the first page since all the pictures were red X's I didn't even think of checking the other 2 pages I just hit reply and said I couldn't see. Oopps.... :lol: *


----------



## DesnBaby

Tabassco said:


> *HAHA. I only viewed the first page since all the pictures were red X's I didn't even think of checking the other 2 pages I just hit reply and said I couldn't see. Oopps.... :lol: *


Hee, hee its ok :wink: . I'm linking all my pictures to my deviant account now, maybe I should edit my first post :lol: .


----------



## Tabassco

DesnBaby said:


> I'm linking all my pictures to my deviant account now, maybe I should edit my first post :lol: .


Might be a good idea... hahah


----------



## DesnBaby

Tabassco said:


> DesnBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm linking all my pictures to my deviant account now, maybe I should edit my first post :lol: .
> 
> 
> 
> Might be a good idea... hahah
Click to expand...

Yup :wink: , did it!


----------



## DesnBaby

n/a


----------



## DesnBaby

n/a


----------



## DesnBaby

n/a


----------



## DesnBaby

n/a


----------

